# Enda and the Pretenders



## cremeegg (23 Feb 2017)

So Enda has announced he will deal conclusively with the matter when he returns from America.

Everyone seems to think that he will announce a time table for his resignation.

Perhaps he will simply announce that Simon is to be Tanaiste, with support to succeed before the next election, and Leo is out in the cold for his temerity.

I think there may shortly be a vacancy for a troupe of coffin dancers.


----------



## cremeegg (27 Feb 2017)

I see this weeks Phoenix suggests that Enda may indeed hang on.


----------



## cremeegg (1 Mar 2017)

Trying to turn a bob on my supposed insight. I got this 


_"Thank you for contacting Paddy Power Customer Support.

Our trading department has informed me that we can offer the below on your selection:

7/1 for Enda Kenny to still be FG leader on September 1st 2017."
_

Seems like good value to me.


----------



## Firefly (1 Mar 2017)

I think it's clear Enda will announce he will be stepping down when he comes back from Washington. Which begs the question, why are we sending someone half-way out the door to meet The Donald?


----------



## Gerry Canning (2 Mar 2017)

Methinks The Donald may also be half-way out the door ?
Then we will have Mr Pence to deal with , I think maybe Donald would be a better option if half of what is printed about Mr Pence is true.
What odds Donald and Enda both in place In Sept ?


----------



## cremeegg (3 Mar 2017)

From Paddy Power on Tuesday

_"Our trading department has informed me that we can offer the below on your selection:

7/1 for Enda Kenny to still be FG leader on September 1st 2017."_

While I think this represents good value, I wont be taking it up.


----------



## cremeegg (18 Mar 2017)

Seems the IT political coverage is only a few weeks behind Cremeegg

http://www.irishtimes.com/news/poli...taoiseach-until-june-say-supporters-1.3016087


----------



## cremeegg (4 Apr 2017)

Firefly said:


> I think it's clear Enda will announce he will be stepping down when he comes back from Washington. Which begs the question, why are we sending someone half-way out the door to meet The Donald?



Now its April and Enda still has hasn't stepped down, hasn't given a date for stepping down. His enemies are reduced to opinion polling about how many seats FG would win under a different leader.


----------



## Firefly (4 Apr 2017)

cremeegg said:


> Now its April and Enda still has hasn't stepped down, hasn't given a date for stepping down. His enemies are reduced to opinion polling about how many seats FG would win under a different leader.



Yeah, I stand corrected. Enda has got some clingability in fairness!


----------



## cremeegg (3 May 2017)

cremeegg said:


> Now its April and Enda still has hasn't stepped down, hasn't given a date for stepping down.



Still the case, except now its May.

Looking forward to the news from next Wednesdays FG PP meeting.


----------



## cremeegg (18 May 2017)

So Enda did resign. Although he stayed on much longer than all those with column inches to fill told us he could, he did not try to establish a further period as Taoiseach as I had expected.


----------



## Purple (18 May 2017)

...and Noonan is going with him.


----------



## Firefly (18 May 2017)

I'll be sorry to see Noonan go I must say. He's a character I'd love to have a few pints with.


----------



## Purple (18 May 2017)

James Reilly is also going... hardly a disaster for the party.


----------



## Firefly (19 May 2017)

So it's looking like Leo and Paschal for Taoiseach & Tánaiste is it? Of all the politicians out there I'm happiest with these too.


----------



## jjm (19 May 2017)

Leo and Paschal Will screw the people who go out to work.They are the two who are making sure the people who went out and worked all of there lives get the least in return they are ring fencing the unfair system against the working tax payers. they are the most unfair Ministers in the present Government. they are taking every cent they can off the people who go to work every day and giving the least back as possible.  Sleveens  running this country will screw every cent they can and give as much as possible to there own pals.


----------



## Vanessa (20 May 2017)

Micheal Martin must bite the bullet (no pun intended) pull the plug and go into power after an election with Sinn Fein


----------



## Conan (21 May 2017)

Jjm2016,
What utter rubbish. Despite all the usual criticism (from the usual sources) over the past 6-7 years it is the FG party that dragged this country from the brink of bankruptcy (and who made difficult - and often unpopular- decisions in order to do so). Remember the looney left and their admiration for Alexis Tsipras in Greece. And we all know how the Greek economy has fared in the same 6-7 years.
Had the looney left taken over, the "working tax payers" would be be a smaller number and much poorer. The unemployment rate has fallen from c16% to c6%. We are seeing increasing number of emigrants returning home.
If SF (and their IRA masters) get into power, we headed the same way as Greece.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (21 May 2017)

Conan said:


> If SF (and their IRA masters) get into power, we are headed the same way as Greece.


That's wildly optimistic.  North Korea more like.


----------



## jjm (22 May 2017)

Conan It was the trioka who came in and forced FF to make the changes required FG Followed.Since the trioka left things are slipping back to the old ways led by the likes of Leo and Paschal looking after there pals. FG
Dublin South TD Kate O Connell put it correctly ''Choir Boys Singing For There Supper' Paschan stopped all Reform as soon as the  trioka left Ireland.With Leo and Paschal we would be heading back to join Greece the only thing saving us is the reports published by the trioka from time to time .(The want to be Good Choir Boys)


----------



## Ceist Beag (22 May 2017)

So does Simon still have a chance? As the race progresses I wouldn't be all that surprised if a few who pledged to Leo swapped back to Simon before the end ... and I wouldn't be surprised if some of this was planned all along to try and encourage a momentum shift at the right time. Of course I could be wrong but in politics anything is possible and these two boys have been planning this for a while so I don't think Simon has played his full hand just yet.


----------



## Delboy (22 May 2017)

Simon has zero chance. It's done and dusted. And I can't see anyone switching camps.

2 poor candidates. Leo is all style and so far has shown very little substance. But thats the era we live in as it seems to be a worldwide trend. I'm not expecting much


----------



## Betsy Og (22 May 2017)

While I'd prefer Simon, it looks like Leo has it sewn up. He looks like the winning ticket so politicians, of all people, are most likely to go for who they think is the winner, given the downside of backing the wrong horse. Be interesting to see if Leo brings Simon inside the tent afterwards, wouldnt be that hard since, so far at least, its all very Queensbury Rules.

On a related note anyone see Dunphy mouthing off on Ray Darcy show. The squeezed middle isnt squeezed enough it seems! I know he came from humble beginnings but still happy to spout forth from Deauville....


----------



## Delboy (22 May 2017)

Dunphy anything to say on the price/quality of coke in Dublin at the minute


----------



## Firefly (22 May 2017)

Lots of stuff out from the Leo campaign saying he'll do this and do that. I'm not sure why - this is an internal FG thing surely. It's not an election and seems a little Trumpian to be honest. Next he'll announce a wall around the 6 counties!


----------



## Betsy Og (22 May 2017)

Though I'm not a man for conspiracy theories, maybe this 'election' is just a charade to energise FG with a view to the real election. I heard talk a while back that Leo & Simon had a gentlemans agreement that the winner would look after the loser. 

It's not that outlandish. Loads of opportunity for FG to "message" the nation and show real political maturity at the end to not shaft the 'dissenters' and away we go to the polls rejuvenated and renewed.


----------



## Delboy (22 May 2017)

In fairness, Coveney had his policy launch a couple of days ago. I saw something in it about a body to tackle white collar crime which seemed to me to be a stinger against Varadkar's social welfare crackdown


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (22 May 2017)

Firefly said:


> Next he'll announce a wall around the 6 counties!


A hard border


----------



## thedaddyman (23 May 2017)

Firefly said:


> . Next he'll announce a wall around the 6 counties!



Which 6 counties, our friends from the North or the expanded Pale?


----------



## Purple (23 May 2017)

Betsy Og said:


> While I'd prefer Simon, it looks like Leo has it sewn up. He looks like the winning ticket so politicians, of all people, are most likely to go for who they think is the winner, given the downside of backing the wrong horse. Be interesting to see if Leo brings Simon inside the tent afterwards, wouldnt be that hard since, so far at least, its all very Queensbury Rules.


Leo will win and it's probably for the best; it would not be good to have foreign born leaders in both the main political parties.


----------



## jjm (26 May 2017)

Conor Lets have a look at How Your Leo /Paschal Minister Of Social Protection /Minister for reform and there ''Choir Boys Singing  for there supper  have treated the first two groups mentioned in Leo statement who get up early in the morning . both started working at a young age and there contract of employment stated they had to retire when they reached 65 end of May 2016 because there contract of employment say so.  Leo/Paschal appointment as Minister for social protection/Minister for reform in May 2016. Both were born end of may 1951
Both got up and went out to work Early In the morning  since they were 18 they were never out of work and Paid the same stamp/Prsi A1 all of there life until the had to retire in 2016 one went working in the public service in 1995 after the Prsi A1 came in on 6 april 1995 both are very good workers and provide a first class service to there Employer.Both paid very high taxes back in the1970/1980/1990 When the PAYE Workers paid most of the tax in this Country.Both were treated the same until the department of social protection done away with the state transition pension in January 2014 by a government Leo was part of.

The result was the person in the private sector Who got up Early in the morning Paid there Stamp/Prsi A1 for 47 years finished up getting the same from Leo between age 65 and 66 as someone who never worked a day in there life
Joan burton took 42 Euro a week off the person who got up early in the morning and paid Prsi for 47 years to save 2184 euro when She removed the transition pension for those forced to retire at 65 Leo still taking this money and treating them the same  as if they never worked a day in there life
The person in the public service was not affected because the government made up the 42 euro per week so it would not affect them .LEO/PASCHAL have not done anything so both are treated the same This is happening on there Watch.
FG Will finish up Like the Labour Party after the next election if Leo/Paschal take over.
If we still had the Transition Pension the person forced to retire after 47 years would get 235 Euro per week until the they reached 66 years now they get 193 euro so LEO/PASCHAL/JOAN/BRENDAN saved a total of 2184 EURO by treating those who got up early in the morning and worked in the private sector the same as if they never worked a day in there life.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (26 May 2017)

_jjm _methinks you got up a tad too early this morning


----------



## jjm (26 May 2017)

Duke looks like Leo has a Paschal on here It may be a tad too early to have your Supper.Leo if he wins will have to leave lots of Paschal without there supper and give them to Simon's supporters.Leo supporters will finish up like SIMON'S CAT.


----------



## Purple (26 May 2017)

What/who is Simon's cat? Is it anything to Schrödinger's cat?


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (26 May 2017)

Purple said:


> What/who is Simon's cat? Is it anything to Schrödinger's cat?


_jjm's _musings remind me a lot of quantum mechanics


----------



## Betsy Og (3 Jun 2017)

Fair to say I think that FG have played a blinder with this election, detractors will shrug and say 'so what', but FG have had a few weeks of nearly saturation coverage, 90% of it positive, a bounce in the polls, and then with Leo's scenario we get the international clap on the back, and y'know how we LOOOOVE that !


----------



## Purple (3 Jun 2017)

I'm glad Loe won, the bonus is that the conservative, religious right wing  Blueshirt wing of FG not have the choice of a half-Indian openly gay man or voting for Fianna Fáil.


----------

